# URGENT- 18 bunnnies/4months-4 weeks/ STILL NOT SEXED:((BEGGING



## christinelea1 (Oct 6, 2010)

Critter cafe Rescue here...My gosh, MY LORD...Help is needed immediatly..WHATS NEW HUH?:((

2 buns were purchased by this gal at Easter, from TSC(North Muskegon Michigan, CALL WITH YOUR COMPLAINTS ASAP! PLZ!)

From the 2, a litter was born in June-so, they were put outside in a dog coup...Another litter came 4-5 weeks ago((

NONE are sexed(as well as still penned together), none are fixed/ none are split up!!!

I have TRIED so hard to make this bun owner understand that she is in a BAD way and soon will be in a worse way BUT THESE BUNIES WILL BE THE ONES TO SUFFER..I am sure she thought CCR could/would just take them all....I CANNOT! I AM OVER FULL with another flemmie coming tomorrow found outside/let go and TAME/full of fleas/wormes/hungry...s/he is a domestic bunny( and tho I do not have the room, I will make room by getting rid of my queen bed mattresses..I'll get a futon thing to sleep on so I have alittle more room(PLZ, can anyone help me here...I am also so desperstly trying to save 2 more Lionheads...I NEED HELP, I need funds, I need someone to cry with, I need to save these bunnies...

The UVic buns CCR did fundraising to help and now the freakin Barbera Smith took and shot several of the ones we sponswred//I SHOULD HAVE JUST CONTINUE with MY OWN RESCUE BUNS....I have 58 fully vetted and fixed wonder babies, adoptable, healthy and beloved adoptable to good-NO-WONDERFUL blessed homes ONLY! With Life Care contract to adopt only which includes VET REFERENCE of and about you!



Dire STRAIGHTS, I am so worried about these innocent animals from the 2 TSC bunnies....

ANY 

#1. SUGGESTIONS

#2 DONATIONS

#3 foster or adopts

#4ADVICE

#5 UST LOVE....This is the hardest job I have ever accomplished in my 50 years of life...I AM DESPERATE NOT TO LOOZE

TODAY IS MY BIRTHDAY) ANY WONDERFUL THING YOU HAVE TO SAHRE I WILL LOVE! BLESS YOU ALL ALWAYS!


----------



## Pipp (Oct 6, 2010)

where can we make a donation? 

and happy birthday! :hug1 :bestwishes: 

thanks for all you do, it's so much. 


sas ink iris:


----------



## Yield (Oct 6, 2010)

Happy Birthday!

I would LOVE to help, but I'm not entirely sure I will be able to.

I really want to adopt one of the poor buns, but I doubt my mom would say yes, since I currently have three rabbits and we live on the other side of Michigan almost. ):


----------



## slavetoabunny (Oct 6, 2010)

First of all, Happy Birthday Christine. :bouquet:

Secondly, :hugsquish:

I totally understand what you are going through. Rescue is tough everywhere now. We have rabbits coming out of the woodwork. It seems like every one you place, you have to take two in. It's very hard, but I'm trying to convince myself that we can't save them all, as much as we would like too.

You do an awesome job and I wish I could do more than just give moral support.


----------



## jessicalovesjesse (Oct 7, 2010)

Stick in there. You're doing a good thing.
I would donate if I had the extra funds laying around.

Sending my good vibes to you and the bunnies.


----------



## OakRidgeRabbits (Oct 7, 2010)

I'd suggest posting a wanted ad on Craigslist in your area, explaining your situation and asking for donations of unused indoor cages or even outdoor hutches to help separate/house as many bunnies as you can. Indoor cages can be stacked up (allowing you to house a couple more bunnies, but save room). And many people build outdoor hutches for their rabbits with multiple compartments, and that could be a way that you can house this group. I'm sure you'd rather have them all inside in a more pet-like environment, but you can modify outdoor hutches to your needs and hey, it gets the rabbits out of the previous owner's home and into your own hands. So that might be a more immediate, emergency option until some bunnies are adopted and things are back to a more normal state. That would also nip the breeding issue in the bud since they'll now be separated, and if nothing else, you won't end up with more!

Sorry I can't be of more help, if I were closer I would be more than willing to post some rescue bunnies on my website to advertise to pet homes for you or take in and house a couple while I have the cage space or anything. But you're a bit too far.


----------



## Kadish Tolesa (Oct 7, 2010)

Christinelea1 , do you have the phone #of the TSC in North Muskegon, MI ? Cannot find it on the web ? Nothing is coming up ! A little frusterated......


----------



## christinelea1 (Oct 8, 2010)

Gosh you all I got no message that anyone had written to me on this I WOULD ALWAYS ALWAYS get back to you-ALWAYS I am sorry...Here I am now though...
Well I am freaking out now b/c I have been calling the house where all these bunnies are at for 48hours now and letting it ring till the cows come home and noone is answering...
I would not leave my bunnies and animals here for 2 freakin hours let alone two days I will keep calling again thru-out the night...THEN I will hunt this owner up if I have to and go there with the police...I will TAKE them all if she is being a not good parent...Lord knows we do not have the room here but trust me when I say I wont be leaving anybun where there is not adequate food, flooring, water, greens, and meds. NO WAY
We have our website up and working again tho I have had time to get very few listed there. I am desperate to save 2 little lionheads and dont have the room for them even right now-I am getting rid of the huge queen sized bed and getting a futon on the 15th and then I will have room for yet another pen!!! NAYBE then-also I have some I am bonding together so a few pens may open here soonPARY PLZ PRAY for these bunnies...18 of them 0H my gosh( TSC's number is 231-719-9473 WE WILL/CAN DO ADOPTATHONS THERE!


----------



## Purple Mountain Rabbitry (Oct 8, 2010)

I wish I was closer so I could help you out. But I am praying for you and these rabbits. 

Best of Luck

Crystal


----------



## golfdiva (Oct 8, 2010)

Are you interested in a couple large outdoor cages? I haven't seen them lately, (Our neighbor has them) so I'm not sure what kind of condition they are in. They are the kind up on stilts, so you could have other cages underneath them. If they are still in useable condition, could you use them?

And, late happy birthday!


----------



## christinelea1 (Oct 8, 2010)

OH...GEESE((
I cant say much till I go see them and since noone wants to answer the phone at this place that WILL be early tomorrow morning, I will reply then...THANKS TO OUR WONDERFUL DEB-but you know I cant let anybunny stay outside-I just need a bigger house darn it.I will find a way to get these bunnies bigger house!!


----------



## christinelea1 (Oct 8, 2010)

OK I will be the FIRST ONE TO ADMIT I am a worrier.Bunnies do not have long after food/water is taken from them anbd a rescuer that truly cares must move quickly....
OK, I am ...I am...well ok...I am freakin..I still after 48 hours and getting no answer..I cant continue to do this alone. I dont care what she thinks and will invlove AC if I have to. I just again called and got no answrt-I AM SICK TO MY STOMACH that the bunnies will be with no food and no water or greens to sustain them through this cold Michigan night....I DO NOT CARE WHO THINKS I AM A FREAK OR GOING OVERBOARD AS THESE ANIMALS NEED AND DESERVE CARE IMMEDIATELY! I am not meaning any disrespect but if we all dont change our diapers to begin helpiNg the 3rd most frequent animal in need of help-OUR BLESSED BUNNIES-no chaNGE WILL HAPPEN Email me opr call me personally at231-865-6021/[email protected] CARE that much AND WILL KEEP THE PHONE by me plz
wITH SO MANY RESCUE ANIMALS THAT i LIVE WITH-STAYING AWAKE ALL NIGHT CALLING THIS GAL-WELL i CAN DO THAT ONCE OR TWICE IS ABOUT IT.any HELP IS SO MUCH APPRECIATED gOD SPEED-HELP THESE 18 INNOCENT BUNNIES AT ONCE OR asap!


----------



## fuzz16 (Oct 9, 2010)

animal abuse. animal hoarding. animal endangerment. human endangerment. call AC and i am sure you can somehow save those bunnies from that situation. so sad.


----------



## christinelea1 (Oct 9, 2010)

Now its Sat. almost noon-and still no answer-who could be taking care of those bunnies? I dont get it. Going to try to find an address on this place from the phone number I have on her-I guess I will be taking a ride to Montague today! I hate to try and look at the situation cause I simply cannot take on anymore right now but at least I can sex them...


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 9, 2010)

Could just be ignoring you. Not right but possible.


----------



## christinelea1 (Oct 9, 2010)

I finally got hold of her-NO GOOD NEWS to tell. She has been going to Wesco and FamilyDollar with the bunnies and handing them off to people-I am just sick about it. I asked her did she tell them that all are prob pregnant? Did she tell them that they need hay 24/7 and need to be indoors
She says she did....
I told her pretty surprising when I sit here as a rescue and have not adopted one out in 4 weeks or so and mine are fixed and responsibly vetted....I told her the statistics of uterine and testicular cancer being up around 86 percent and that these bunnies need to be fixed...she said "I remembered your telling me that"...This is a PUBLIC NIGHTMARE...I am sick to my stomach over the entire thng-She plans on "coming back in town to try and dump more today"...the babies are still nursing-I am gonna try to get them before she dumps....she told me I can have them all(I figured as much)...SO SO SAD(


----------



## slavetoabunny (Oct 9, 2010)

Believe me, I know how it is. There are way too many irresponsible people in this world.

I got a call a few nights ago from a person who's 4 year old niece had been given a bunny for her birthday in July. They want to get rid of it because SHE can't take care of it. Excuse me, a 4 year old can't take care of herself much less any pet!


----------



## christinelea1 (Oct 9, 2010)

Oh I get so sick and tired of people....
When they have no care about their pets at all, I want to just sock em in the eye! Most(ppl) have NO IDEA what it takes to care for any pet-be it a small or large one
Here I sit trying desperatly to save one of my degus lives(he is an older fella, but he has been with me over 8 yrs-we dont know how hold he was upon coming with his little friend who has since then passed away)Syringe feeding, baytril, metacam, critical care-he has been already to the vet......I just found and lanced a huge abscess pocket I had no idea that he had developed...
Next to him, my little Goo friend, is Bindy who I am also trying to maintain and keep her pain free as she naturally passes onto the biggest and best playground ever
-she is not in any way sufering or hurting thankfully. She is just oldeer than the hills((..She is a 'lethal' guinea...she shouldnt have lived past birth or even one year old but her she is at 6 years) I have cut her one and only tooth every ten days all of her life-she has no bottom jaw-I am lozing her and it just kills me-These animals are lovers and babies that I care so deeply over...I know it is inevitable-I will watch them both pass as they are next to me/my body in the slings I keep them close all the tie in case a problem is to occur with either...Life can be so so so unfair... I will make the unfairness up to these babies though-you betcha


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 9, 2010)

Free is always more tempting to people.


----------



## golfdiva (Oct 9, 2010)

> THANKS TO OUR WONDERFUL DEB-but you know I cant let anybunny stay outside-I just need a bigger house darn it.I will find a way to get these bunnies bigger house!!


I know you don't keep bunnies outside, but I was wondering, since the cage is up on stilts, if you could put it in the garage or basement and have other cages underneath it.

You don't need a new house, just a nice big addition to your house! lol!


----------

